# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess her place of birth

## Ziober

.................................................. .................................................. ............

----------


## bigsnake49

> .................................................. .................................................. ............


You actually need to provide us with a pic.

----------


## Ziober

Never mind, I'll put another one picture...

----------


## Ziober

Where do you think can from these smiles...

----------


## TardisBlue

Cyprus or Greece?

----------


## Ziober

> Cyprus or Greece?

----------


## Stuvanè

They could be also from Italy or Spain. I would bet for Spain, given the pints that even the young ladies swallow :)

Sent from my SM-J730F using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## Angela

I don't see Italy in their faces. Spain or maybe southwestern France?

----------


## bigsnake49

I am taking a wild guess but Portugal?

----------


## Ziober

They are from the USA or the British Isles.

----------


## Ziober

I am joking. They are from Spain.

----------

